# Need a kayak fishing buddy in July!



## Jpa (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey guys I'm taking some leave from the army to visit my bro and do some fishing. I will be down in Crestview from July 1-13 and will be fishing Destin, Pensacola, Navarre. I plan on going for kings, snapper, mahi or whatever is bitting. So if you want to meet up to fish that would be awesome. I'm fishing a PA. Also if you have any pointer on where to go that would be great to.


----------



## Jpa (Jun 24, 2015)

Sorry I posted this in the wrong area. Reposting it in the kayak forum


----------



## onespeedpaul (Jul 9, 2015)

what specific dates will you be around? I'll be over in that area 25 july-4 august, yak fishing just about every morning, and can easily be any where from PCB to Destin...mostly in-between tho


----------

